# Norm's ZCI is back!!



## Cabletech1 (Oct 13, 2012)

In case you all haven't seen it, this company is selling these aluminum inserts like New Yankee Workshop's Norm Abrams used. It was off the market for a while and now is back.

I've bought one and they are amazing. Get one while you can!

http://www.amazon.com/Zero-Clearance-Throat-Plate-Insert-Unisaw/dp/B008SYZ6ZO/ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1348270419&sr=1-1&keywords=Colli-Beck


----------



## mloy365 (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks 4 the post. I just added it to my wish list.


----------



## Cabletech1 (Oct 13, 2012)

No problem. I looked for a long time for one of these and finally found it. I just wanted to let someone else know they were available.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

$95 for a ZCI. You gotta be kidding. If you can't make a ZCI yourself, you should take up a different hobby; off course if money is no object and time is money.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

That is pricey. If it wasn't so easy to do the same thing yourself with a shop made insert I'd be tempted. But like I said in the other thread, a $20 leecraft phenolic insert and an afternoon and you can have the same thing.

Some things I'll buy (I just grabbed an incra ibox), but something so easily made shouldn't be priced this high.


----------

